# Six Senses Zighy Bay, Oman



## ratpick_2000 (Jan 30, 2009)

I can truthfully say this is the best hotel I've stayed at in the Middle East. If you are looking for a weekend away from Dubai, it's perfect. The only problem seems to be the "red tide" effect, which is complicated but essentially means no swimming in the sea immediately outside the villas - however they have their own pools anyway, so not much of a problem.

Fantastic place, and highly recommended. (be advised I'm not advertising the place, just suggesting that you check it out if you want somewhere to escape for the weekend). 

Yours, the faithful forummer, Ratpick


----------



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

ratpick_2000 said:


> I can truthfully say this is the best hotel I've stayed at in the Middle East. If you are looking for a weekend away from Dubai, it's perfect. The only problem seems to be the "red tide" effect, which is complicated but essentially means no swimming in the sea immediately outside the villas - however they have their own pools anyway, so not much of a problem.
> 
> Fantastic place, and highly recommended. (be advised I'm not advertising the place, just suggesting that you check it out if you want somewhere to escape for the weekend).
> 
> Yours, the faithful forummer, Ratpick


I am planning a weekend in Oman at the end of May, was looking at The Shangri La but will check out Six Senses as well. What is the location from the airport? 

Cheers........


----------



## ratpick_2000 (Jan 30, 2009)

Dubai1 said:


> I am planning a weekend in Oman at the end of May, was looking at The Shangri La but will check out Six Senses as well. What is the location from the airport?
> 
> Cheers........


It's about 15km north of Dibba, into Musandam. You would need a 4x4 to get there as the last 5/6km is over a mountain dirt track - part of the adventure so worthwhile.

Alternatively, they'll pick you up from Dubai in their own 4x4. There is the option of arriving by speedboat, although I'm not sure where it goes from, and there is also the option of arrival by paraglider, which I'm told is a once in a lifetime kind of deal. Give them a call and ask about the various options.

Make sure you get something on the beach - all the villas have private infinity pools, so you won't be disappointed on choice. The best one to go for is the pool villa suite, although the pool villas are perfectly good (and cheaper).

Let me know if you want more details.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

can you give me any kind of ballpark figure for a villa ? Is it ok to take a 2 year old toddler or is it one of these super-duper luxury things where you would annoy all other guests with your little one ? 

Cheers
L.


----------



## ratpick_2000 (Jan 30, 2009)

Lenochka said:


> can you give me any kind of ballpark figure for a villa ? Is it ok to take a 2 year old toddler or is it one of these super-duper luxury things where you would annoy all other guests with your little one ?
> 
> Cheers
> L.


Difficult to say with the recession malarky in full swing, but I would set aside 2,500 dhs per night (for two) for half board accomodation (inc dinner, basically).

We've seen a ton of kids here, and there doesn't seem to be a problem at all. The resort is pretty well spread out, so just make them aware, and they'll probably stick you on the end. There are a number of dining options, so always somewhere quiet to take them if necessary.

There is a central pool, and pools in all the villas - snorkeling, day trips, picnics all seem to be on the menu here.

I always use a UK travel company called ITC classics to book, and they haven't let me down yet. I would advise doing something similar, even if it's for the weekend. They don't mind quoting for the accomodation only.

Hope this helps


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

[Hi,
yep, that helps - thanks very much. 

Take care
L.


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow 2500DHS/ nite. Sounds nice and expensive. 
Oman is generally a beautiful place. Was in Muscat a weekend ago, and i can say it is indeed worth it if you like the Sea and mountains.


----------

